# Could this be it? Pic of the mechanical Shimano DA 2009 STI levers & deraillers?



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Look very closely. What do you think? Is it?


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not a chance! That is some Taiwanese company that is marketing some drivetrain components that bear striking resemblances to DA 7800 bits. I can't recall the name of the company I am afraid.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

What he said, man those things look cheesy from way back here. Just the down shift levers look like crap.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

does that mean i shouldn't have paid $2,000 for the kit?

jk.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Those are Accura components, made by Token which is the component arm of a company which I do believe is named 'Gigantic' that makes parts for Ritchey, FSA and probably 50 others. 
As components go they really aren't that bad. They aren't the 7900 Dura-Ace though. The new Dura-Ace will have levers that function exactly like Shimano levers always have, the Token levers have a cable release lever just above the main lever.


----------

